# First 'Full' transplant done in Boston



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

He did an interview on TV a few months ago. He is one hurting person. I hope it works out for him.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Where the hell do you find a face donor? :blink:


----------



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

A million examples like this will never convince someone, sadly.....I've been working live my whole life....I work safely...I don't need PPE...I'm experienced...I know what I'm doing....I've never had an accident.....You just have to work slow.....blah blah blahh


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Abominable Sparky said:


> A million examples like this will never convince someone, sadly.....I've been working live my whole life....I work safely...I don't need PPE...I'm experienced...I know what I'm doing....I've never had an accident.....You just have to work slow.....blah blah blahh


So when did you stop working live?


----------



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> So when did you stop working live?


Ha! I thought of you when I posted this. :jester:

I work live all the time. But it's only 120 volts, it won't kill me.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Abominable Sparky said:


> Ha! I thought of you when I posted this. :jester:


You sound like an ex-smoker that quit a few months ago and is telling all the other smokers how bad it is. :thumbup:

So when did you stop working live?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The way it sounds he wasn't working live. 


> who lost all of his facial features when a crane he was working on came into contact with a live wire,


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> The way it sounds he wasn't working live.


He wasn't, he just got in the way of an arc flash.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Have y'all seen the before pictures? The guy was a grotesquerie; he had no eyes, no nose, no lips, just a mask of scar tissue with some hair on it.

For someone to see pictures like that and still think arc flash is no big deal, that's a fantastic level of denial.

I hope like hell the face transplant gives him back some of a normal life.

-John


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would NOT want to live through something like that. I've had almost 40 years and could be gone tomorrow, but I'd be at peace.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Apparantly he was a painter in a lift and his head cam in contact with an overhead line. I don't know if it was high or low voltage.


----------

